# Movie database



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Does anyone have a link to the "best" movie database in their bookmarked sites?

Jeff


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Also, you could try some others fine databases:

http://allmovie.com/

http://movies.go.com/

http://imdb.com/

http://www.carfax-abbey.com/

http://database.horrormovies.com/

http://www.living-dead.com/

http://dmoz.org/Arts/Movies/Genres/Horror/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

kryptonoff said:


> the "best" as in peoples favorites or just loads and loads of movies?


All movies, with links if possible.

I've got 4-5 inch catalog with everything ever recorded (music, film)
but I would like to know what the movie is about.

I'm tyring to add more movies to my site.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

dougspaulding said:


> Also, you could try some others fine databases:
> 
> http://allmovie.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks,
I'll have to try these out!

Jeff


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Also, don't forget that netflix.com has 55,000 listings!

Blockbuster.com has 50,000.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

dougspaulding said:


> Also, don't forget that netflix.com has 55,000 listings!
> 
> Blockbuster.com has 50,000.


I didn't think about netflix, good idea!

Jeff


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Anybody heard of The Terror Trap? I love this site. 

http://www.terrortrap.com/


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

kryptonoff said:


> imdb.com is prolly the only place youll need.......


The trouble with the site is that it's overrun by a bunch of malcontent louts who can't spell even if their life depended on it and are even more illiterate than some inbred hillbilly **** that is even more backwood than any resident in Petticoat Junction. In some areas, they don't even update on a regular basis as info becomes available. This makes for a slipshod web site. Use this place at your own risk and question everything.


----------

